# New Foal Here



## Farm mom (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi, I'm Mary and I'm new here. Can anyone tell me how to list the amount of horses I have on my signature. These are some of my gang.


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

Beautiful horses...but darn! I really want a pet squirrel!!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! You have some really nice pictures. To list your horses on your signature, click on User CP (it is at the upper left of your screen near the top) and on the left there will be a list of things. Under Settings & Options there, click on 'edit signature' and there you go! Good Luck. Any problems feel free to PM me!


----------



## Farm mom (Nov 30, 2008)

Actually, I'm his pet human. LOL I raised him from a 3 week old, and released him 4 monthes ago. That pic was taken 2 weeks ago. He comes to see me everyday.


----------



## Oisin (Nov 29, 2008)

*Hi Mary, Im new to and staring blank at all things forum-wise here..hope I wil get used to it, doing this in a foreign language is hard enough without getting brainspasms by working out the forum..
Lovely fotoos youve got!
Been trying to recognize breeds.types, a white senior welsh ? do I detect anglo arab??well, speak to you again some time!!BB Pat
*


----------



## Farm mom (Nov 30, 2008)

WOW Oisin, Right on  with the breeding. The grey in the foreground is a 18 yr half welsh. and the bigger one is half wlelsh 1/4 TB 1/4arab.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

What a beautiful place full of beautiful horses and... OMG is that SQUIRREL!?!??! HOW CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That's awesome that he comes to visit you  Awww I want!


----------

